# AC condensation solution



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

My AC condensation line has been putting out a lot of water and the ground has been saturated. Has anyone else experienced this if so what was your solution?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@daganh62  You should check the system. The line where water drips should be your secondary drain and only drip if the primary drain is clogged.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

No this is my primary its next to my secondary. Both lines come out of the house into the backyard. I talked to my builder's superintendent about the amount of dripping and everything is normal.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'd talk to someone else. I'm not well versed on SC building codes but I don't know that I've ever seen a primary drain NOT go to the house drain. There's always a first time I guess!



daganh62 said:


> No this is my primary its next to my secondary. Both lines come out of the house into the backyard. I talked to my builder's superintendent about the amount of dripping and everything is normal.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

They make miniature sump boxes for condensate. Not sure if they are rated for outdoors but you see them on indoor retrofits.


----------

